# Hehehe, I'm gonna make me some squirrel boots!



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I went out today with another NoDak member in his back yard. I didn't expect to really get much, but I just about shot my limit! 6 big fat grays in about an hour. 2 of them are getting mounted, the other 4 are going to be made into boots to keep my feet warm this winter :lol:


----------



## squirrel hunter (Jul 25, 2007)

how are you tanning them...cause i have tried make gloves and it didnt work :beer:


----------

